# Tuna and Marlin Report Puerto Vallarta Team Ana Maria



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

We took the Ana Maria offshore for a overnight charter Jan-31 to Feb-1st what a trip as soon as We hit the fishing grounds put the kites out 2 big tuna's jumped out of the water 5 minutes later Freddy hooked a 200 + Yellowfin tuna on a 20 reel Jmark Started reeling her in and after a couple laps around the boat Freddy Gaffed the cow and pulled her aboard the Ana Maria. While Mark was fighting the big Tuna the boat had drifted close to the island so captain Steve decided to troll back to where we had started and on the way a nice striped Marlin hit a Lure Mark Reeled the Striper in fast and Jaun pulled her up for a photo and released . After the Marlin We started drifting again for Tuna and captain Steve Hooked one more Tuna that was about 80-100 lbs and that was it for day 1. At night We stayed up and caught a whole bunch of squid to use for bait, the next day the crew nailed another 4 more Tuna all about 70-100 lb range and released a small Mako Shark very rare catch in PV. Great 2 day's of fishing total count 6 Yellowfin tuna's 1 striped Marlin and 1 small Mako Shark.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow!! that sounds like an amazing time!! and look at that water!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

love fishing on that boat and fishing the waters off the coast of PV.....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine looking tuna fish there! Looks like a great time.....


----------

